# Who is sick of wasting time travelling to work?



## Future U (Mar 27, 2015)

After my first child was born i didn't want someone else to look after him and see his first milestones.
So since then i have looked for ways to work from home and have found a business that has a high profit base with a leveraged system,and it's not mlm or party plan.
If your interested the contact me for info.


----------



## arthurentier (Apr 8, 2015)

looks like a spam we can see on pop-ups websites to earn money from home


----------



## GavThomas15 (Apr 11, 2015)

I work from home already. But yes, I was sick of driving to work each day. Such a waste of time and petrol money!

Now I stumble out of bed, have a coffee and start answering emails =)


----------

